# Vet costs, yikes!



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

So... 

I had a new vet do a farm visit to check on a wether who was losing weight rapidly and coughing a lot (get a blood draw on him), get a blood draw on another goat pretty new to our farm, and do a quick look at my pregnant goat. Visit took about 30 minutes. Ideally, it was a "get to know you" type of meeting in case we have kidding emergencies.

Well, for the cost of this visit I could have bought 6 wethers or 2 purebred does, lol... Seriously.

It does give me some peace of mind - I really like the vet, she was very goat knowledgeable, and it's good that there is someone like that within 20 minutes of me. But, I know now, that unless it is a true emergency, I won't be calling them!

There is another vet nearby that sees goats in office, that is very nice, but not as knowledgeable. I may have to stick with them for minor things or prescription meds.

Then there is another vet a little farther away who is the best goat vet in our area, but he is crazy expensive (quoted me $300/goat for wethering once) and no farm calls.

Lesson learned, I know I am going to have to learn to do more things on my own, such as blood draws.

My wether is doing much better, she really didn't have much to say (waiting on tests). Fecal showed no worms. So later I listened to his rumen and it was quiet. I gave him warm beer yesterday and a B shot, and he perked right up. Gave him copper too because his tail was balding and coat was rough. Today he is eating like a champion and running and kicking. That is all thanks to everyone here on this forum, it is really a goldmine of information and advice :clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always good to be on the books of a vet. Glad he is doing better.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

After seeing your prices I will forever love my vet. $95 for two in office castrations and three vaccinations. About $38 of that was just his fee for looking at them. Yup not gonna complain one bit and the world will end when he retires. Glad your wether is doing better!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's insane here too. There was one vet here who didn't know much about goats but he listened to me and he helped me with my doe with PT. Still was $100 just to drive to my house. I don't think once I got charged less then $400 each time he came out. The other one is the same IF I can get her to come help me. She flat out told my horses are her thing and everything else is if she has time. Honestly I've yet to have a goat live after taking to the vet anyways so basically if I can't figure it out I'll put them down. Well unless it's something as simple as needing fluids.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> It's insane here too. There was one vet here who didn't know much about goats but he listened to me and he helped me with my doe with PT. Still was $100 just to drive to my house. I don't think once I got charged less then $400 each time he came out. The other one is the same IF I can get her to come help me. She flat out told my horses are her thing and everything else is if she has time. Honestly I've yet to have a goat live after taking to the vet anyways so basically if I can't figure it out I'll put them down. Well unless it's something as simple as needing fluids.


Sounds that our costs are about the same. The farm visit alone was $150, and went way up from there. I live in hoity-toity horse area, with multi-million dollar horse stables everywhere. Not very many livestock or goat farmers around, and most of these goat vets are horse vets and they charge horse prices

I'm a little jealous of folks who live in rural farm communities with good old farm vets  But I can't complain. I'm just happy that there are resources, and a very understanding husband, lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's pretty much how it is here. Very wealthy people who move to the mountains to get away from it all. First thing they need to do is buy the most expensive horse they can find lol not like the dog vet is any better. I got a puppy from the pound, she had kennel cough and got super sick. Every day for a week we went in for fluids and I got a bottle of antibiotics and I now have a $1,000 dog. So yeah none of my animals see a vet unless I totally have to. Not even looking forward to how much it is to fix my new puppy lol


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not a bad idea to visit other smaller towns near by. My vet lives about 20 miles away in a smaller town but services this area as well. Visit feed stores and post a request for people to suggest a livestock vet. A real livestock vet will be completely mobile with no office. Can also do a post on say craigslist asking for a good one as well.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

My vet is also expensive but I realize his costs are high. Building, insurance, paying his help. But sure is worth it. There are 4 vets and 3 are on 24 hour call. They usually come out with a tech and can do whatever is needed. I always know I can get help as quick as they can when I have an emergency. I can get prescription meds quickly also with a just a phone call to them because they know me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine is pretty pricey, but not as bad as other vets in the area from what I've heard from others who use them... Which surprised me haha! But hearing what you all pay is crazy! 
He comes out here and will do a once over on all the goats, do my dog, and fecals on the goats and I pay under $200! 
He's also come out on emergency calls on weekends and nights and I didn't pay over $150!
He's also the best goat vet in the area, and I love him!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I adore my vet. She's given me so much time for free on phone consults! And when I have needed real intervention, she's been there for me. Without her, I would have lost a doe and 2 kids last week. 

Of course, I haven't gotten the bill yet! ;-)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine is pretty pricey, but not as bad as other vets in the area from what I've heard from others who use them... Which surprised me haha! But hearing what you all pay is crazy!
> He comes out here and will do a once over on all the goats, do my dog, and fecals on the goats and I pay under $200!
> He's also come out on emergency calls on weekends and nights and I didn't pay over $150!
> He's also the best goat vet in the area, and I love him!


He sounds great, send him here!

If I have someone out it is because I absolutely can not do it myself. Early this year a doe went into labor. They needed to be pulled but they wouldn't budge.
For a $350 after hours call I learned why. The first kid was upside down! He pulled two more. Number 3 was the only live birth. The others were under developed.
Somehow he missed #4. Doe kept squatting for long intervals for a few days.
She expelled it on her own, also way underdeveloped.
My guts were telling me she was carrying quads but I didn't think to mention it to vet.
He apologized profusely for missing it. He was sure he made another sweep .


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I only bring in my animals if it's something serious too. For the most part, I figure it out myself. We have a really great vet that sees goats and is knowledgeable about them in the next town over, so I load up whoever is sick and drive them out. Farm calls are too much for me to pay for. My most expensive goat is a goat that I got for $90 and never got a kid out of her before the accident. She cost several vet visits and a $500 amputation of a leg. Lol. But I love her, so what can you do.

I'm now in vet tech school and hoping to go to vet school in a few years. I want to be a farm vet for small farms and people with just a few backyard farm animals. I'm going to treat chickens too because /no one/ will see them here.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Where we live cattle is king...and there are lots of LARGE ranches that keep the vets pretty busy. Still, my vet -- though not a goat expert -- at least listens to me and will generally give me what I want without having to haul an animal in or haul him out to me! It it's really out of his league, I'm super, super fortunate to be within an hour of the Tex A&M Vet School...which together with Prairie View A&M (another hour) is beginning to do a good bit of goat research. Their prices are actually cheaper than my local vet! It's just the trip that's the pain. Still, I consider myself fortunate!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

nancy d said:


> He sounds great, send him here!
> 
> If I have someone out it is because I absolutely can not do it myself. Early this year a doe went into labor. They needed to be pulled but they wouldn't budge.
> 
> ...


Oh my! $350?! Eek! Lol
I had a doe that had pregnancy toxiema this year, I did some things that I knew of, and then I called him and asked for some tips he talked to me after hours no problem, and emailed me some info, then a few weeks later (after calling to check on her ever few days) I felt I wanted him to see her... So he can out and it was just over $100 I believe.. Then he had to come out a week later to pull her kids, and give her some pain meds and such that was like $135.... 
I'm very thankful for his prices now! Haha!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It's so frustrating when the vet call is double what you paid for the animal! I do almost everything myself cause I don't have that kinda money


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, you all sound like you have pretty good vets. The last time I ever spoke to a goat vet was in the 90's and she billed me $60 for a phone call. Needless to say I did not pay the bill or ever call her again!


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

after just putting a child thru vet school and college
i will never complain about what vets charge 
and hopefully wont need to


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

i should probably stop calling her a child


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, starting to consider myself lucky.... my sick goat in office visits usually run around $150.


----------

